# 2000 gold Pramie für reroll Order auf Middenland



## RoA Legende (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,


wenn ich mich kurz vorstellen darf. 

Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und spiele in der Gilde Riders of Apokalypse (www.clan-riders.net).

Warhammer spielen wir auf dem Server Middenland auf Seiten der Ordnung.Ingame bin ich unter meinem Nick Legende zu erreichen.


Das Serverbalancing zwischen Order und Destro ist ziemlich einseitig.

Viele Orderspieler haben mit dem Game aufgehört oder pausieren  früher konnte man locker serverweit für Zonenlock-Raids 6-7 Warbands auf Seiten der Ordnung zusammenstellen. 

Über die Wochen mussten wir erleben wie wir nur noch 2 Warbands und jetzt im Grunde nur noch 1,5 Warbands serverweit an Open RvR interessierten zusammen bekommen. Teile der Destrofraktion hat sich leider in einer großen 10 Warband starken Zergally vereinigt was ein Grund ist aber nicht der einzige. 

Der Server droht zu kippen sprich das die Ordnung in wenigen Wochen nur noch in SZ anzutreffen ist und in den Instanzen aber im open RvR gehört jetzt der  Destro schon zu 90% der Tageszeiten alle Keeps und BOs. 

Wir verbliebenen Orderspieler lieben eigentlich den Server Middenland und alles drumherum. Aber bekommen täglich mit, wie schwer es Leute fürs Open RvR zu begeistern. Derzeit ist abends die Situation so das wir mit allem was wir auftreiben können das sind dann maximal 2 Warbands davon 1/3 nicht 40 und 50% nicht im TS uns der Übermacht stellen. Ich habe kein Problem damit innerhalb von 10 Minuten dann wieder in den bis zu 5 Warbands großen Zerg zu rennen und wieder im Warcamp zu spawnen. Nur merke ich wie schon seit längerem gute Mitspieler verschwinden und wir immer weniger werden. 

Deshalb lobe ich für die erste Gilde, welche mit 20 Chars auf Level 40 levelt  2000 Gold - in Worten zweitausend - aus Anreiz aus.

1500 Gold kommen von mir privat und 500 Gold kommen von dem Spieler Kenzo aus Silent Souls von Middenland.

Da natürlich solch ein Angebot auch Trickser und Schlaumeier versuchen zu unterwandern müssen leider ein paar Regeln sein.
Eine weitere Schutzbedingung ist, dass mir die Gilden, welche diesen Wettbewerb annehmen mich vorher kontaktieren müssen damit ich sie als Wettbewerber annerkenne. weitere "Scherheitsauflagen" sind das mir Screenshots der Gildenübersicht zu Beginn der Gildengründung und alle 10 Lvl der meisten zugeschickt werden. Ein Screenshot ist auf Verlangen der Gildenübersicht mir jederzeit zuzusenden. Es geht mir dabei um folgendes, das sich inaktive 40er oder baldige 40er jetzt zu einer Gilde hier vereinigen nur um schnell an 2000 gold zu kommen. Gezahlt wird nur bei echten neugegründeten Gilden und Chars von Lvl 1 weg. 

Seid versichert, dass ich ein ehrlicher Geschäftspartner bin, welchem es wirklich nur um die Serverbalance und um das Überleben von Middenland geht. Ich zahle sofort aus wenn unter den obengenannten fairen Bedingungen gelevelt wird.  Bedenkt es gibt 20% Bonus auf Middenland also es geht etwas schneller.
Desweiteren werd ich alles daran setzen, dass auch falls mehrere Gilden diese Voraussetzungen erfüllen auch noch 1000 Gold als zweite und dritte Gilden erhalten werden. Diese Gelder werde ich innerhalb der Orderfraktion versuchen einzusammeln was ich denke mir gelingen sollte. Der Char Kopfgeld wurde für dieses eigens erstellt und nimmt auch schon Spenden dafür entgegen. 

Da es ja immer Leute gibt, die an guten Beweggründen zweifeln will ich meine Beweggründe offen legen. Ich habe diese 1500 Gold auf meinen Chars rumliegen, wenn der Server Middenland vor die Hunde geht und ich meine Lust deswegen auch noch verlier was habe ich von dem ganzen Gold dann? Ich habe nichts .... 1500 Gold auf einem toten Server ist genauso gut wie null Gold auf einem belebten Realm. 

Für kleinere Gilden gilt das ganze auch unter folgenden Voraussetzungen. 10 Chars auf lvl 40 von lvl 1 mit den gleichen Vorraussetzungen wie oben beschrieben. Als Prämie bekommt der erste dann 1000 Gold als Gilde. Für die zweite und dritte Gilde werde ich auch wieder organisieren.

Diese Aktion ist befristet bis 20.01.2009 danach wird nicht mehr ausbezahlt oder Gelder für die 2. oder weiteren Ränge gesammelt. 

Grund der Befristung ist der Release von Darkfall leider reden schon soviele von dem Game, welches aus meiner Sicht wie in AoC, nur Sachen verspricht und ich nicht mehr gewillt bin dies einfach so zu glauben und dafür 50.00 Euro plus mtl Kosten zubegleichen. 

Aber wenn wir es bis zu dem Releasetag nicht schaffen eine stablie Orderbasis auf die Beine gestellt zu haben mach ich mir Angst um den Realm. 

Die ganze Sache ist auch auf unserem Middenland Server Forum einzusehen den Thread findet ihr hier

Middenland thread Order 2000 Gold

Ich bin auf dem Realm sehr bekannt, ich habe meinen Ruf dort zu verlieren mich dürfte wirklich jeder kennen, ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben wer unter den fairen Bedingungen das ganze erfüllt wird das Gold erhalten.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne im Thread zur Verfügung. 

Desweiteren werde ich jede akzeptierte Gilde im Middenland Forum veröffentlichen damit jeder sieht das es ehrlich zugeht. 

Natürlich können sich die Reroller aus mehreren Gilden zusammenschließen und hier neu anfangen. 


Bis Bald auf Middenland Orderseite ! 

mfg 

Legende


----------



## Katalmacht (13. Dezember 2008)

Währe schön wenn deine Aktion Früchte trägt, aber ich würd mir da schon von Mythic mal wünschen etwas zu unternehmen (mehr als die 20% exp die wenig bringt) das die Order irgendwie gestärkt wird. Das gilt ja für sogut wie fast alle Server.


----------



## RoA Legende (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

da ich weis das Sterni auch die Foren liest evtl kann er ja diese Aktion noch verstärken oder berichten was geplant ist.

ideal wäre halt tausche 40er schami in 40er erzmagier mit gleichem equip um.


Meine längst verstorbene Oma sagte da immer wo ein Wille ist auch ein Weg.


mfg


Legende


----------



## Thelani (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich wünsch euch viel Glück, die Ordnung bei Middenland zu retten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst würde ich meinen, könnte bald jeder auch gleich Herr der Ringe Online spielen, da einfach zu viele Spieler die gleiche Seite spielen.
Egal ober Destro-Seite oder Ordnung. Wenn die Balance  an Spielermengen auf beiden Seiten futsch ist, ist nicht mehr viel los mit RvR und wir haben bald ein 2tes HdrO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gookitz (13. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Char recode von Destru auf Order wär echt ne Maßnahme von Mythic. Equipt kann nicht in allen Fällen umgewandelt werden denke ich, aber falls es Set-Gegenstände sind dürften die Gegenstücke leicht zu finden sein.

Ich persönlich hänge zu sehr an meinem Gobbo für einen Seitenwechsel ^^


----------



## Ascían (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey Legende, hau nicht alles Gold raus, Talismane vom Händler kann man nicht mehr disenchanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nunmal ernsthaft:

Was Legende dort mit einer ziemlich einmaligen Aktion bezweckt, ist nur ein weiteres Indiz für die sterbende Ordnung auf Middenland. Viele Spieler weigern sich mittlerweile, ins ORvR zu gehen, da man dort abends auf ~200 gut organisierte Destros trifft, während man selber grade mal genug Leute zusammen hat um mal schnell ein BO zu holen. Gestandene 40er mit hohem RR tauchen auf meiner Friendlist nur noch dauernd als offline auf, viele haben bereits das Handtuch geworfen oder woanders rerolled. 

Wenn dieser bedenkliche Trend so weiter anhält, kann Middenlands Destruction bald PvE machen. Die Frage ist nur: Was könnten Verantwortliche seitens GOA/Mythic tun, um die Situation zu verbessern?


----------



## Reo_MC (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte PM an mich wer die Gilde aufstellen will.


----------



## Icekiss (13. Dezember 2008)

Traurig wie das so läuft! Aber auf anderen Servern gibt es ungefähr die gleichen Probleme. Das alleinglückseligmachende und von Mythic voll gepushte (so dass fast nichts anderes mehr an Anreiz übrig bleibt) offene RvR mit Burgenraids etc., scheint doch nur schwer zum Laufen zu kommen, bzw. schläft wegen Übermacht der anderen Seite voll ein.

Toll finde ich, dass sich jemand dagegen wehrt und ich hoffe nur, dass GOA / Mythic weiter einiges tut um zu wirklich respektablen Bevölkerungszahlen (wie die Spitzenserver) zu kommen. Dabei dürfen nicht die absoluten Zahlen den Ausschlag geben, nein, es müssen Zahlen sein die die aktive Bevölkerung zeigen. Wenn man z.B. auf einen mittelprächtig gefüllten Server wie Bolgasgrad schaut, so hat der in den letzen zwei Wochen meist in der Serverübersicht für beide Seiten "Niedrig" - Hergig und Drakenwald als Zielserver der Charaktertransfers im Bereich "normal" glänzen dagegen häufig mit Status "mittel" obwohl dort in absoluten Zahlen weit weniger Leute sind. Darauf kann sich jeder seinen eigenen Reim machen! 

Ich glaube fast, dass das Game nur mit richtig vollen Serven und aktiven Spielern funktioniert. Dann aber auch mit dem ganzen PvE- und Szenarien-Inhalten, denn es ist ein Trugschluss (meine ich), dass sich eine Vielzahl von Leuten nur mit Burgenraids etc. zufrieden gibt.

*Also viel Glück für die Aktion des TE - aber wirklich tun müsste GOA/Mythic was.
*


----------



## Solmyr62 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> ?



Einfach ignorieren. Manchen ist es ein Bedürfnis ihren Ein-Zeilen-Senf überall reinzudrücken.

Ich überlege auch, ob ich bei der Aktion mitmache. Da ich noch keinen 40er habe und grundsätzlich Order spiele, bietet sich das an. Ich überlege noch... Toll, dass sich einzelne Spieler Gedanken machen und Taten folgen lassen, die eigentlich Sache der Anbieter sind.


----------



## Fallstead (13. Dezember 2008)

Nette Aktion...
Wie siehts denn auf Middenland mit heilern aus? Genauso großer mangel wie auf anderen Servern?

P.S @Reo_MC schau mal in deinem postfach nach


----------



## DerTingel (13. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe mal, dass deine aktion erfolgreich ist. im moment ist nämlich wirklich tote hose auf middenland. kaum orvr, welcher dann meistens nur darin besteht, der ordnung hinterherzureiten und die sfz zurückzuholen. selber etwas organisieren ist als destro nicht möglich, da man immer drauf angewiesen ist, dass die ordnung sich irgendwo eine burg holt, und dann sind direkt zig destros da, und die burg wird überrant. 
gute kämpfe sind leider zu selten. und ich meine auch bei einigen destros festgestellt zu haben, dass sie erstmal wieder abziehen, wenn eine burg gut gedefft wird. sie warten anscheinend ab, bis man ohne gegenwehr den burgherren töten kann. mir ist das auf dauer zu langweilig, deshalb hoffe ich dass sich wieder einige ordler motivieren können ins orvr zu gehen. 
aber leider gibt es eben auch leute wie dem diesem thread gehörendem TE:  
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1292969




Fallstead schrieb:


> Nette Aktion...
> Wie siehts denn auf Middenland mit heilern aus? Genauso großer mangel wie auf anderen Servern?
> 
> P.S @Reo_MC schau mal in deinem postfach nach



also heiler sind auf orderseite m.e. genug vorhanden. haben heute ein sz gespielt gegen ein team, welches 5oder 6 heiler dabei hatte. welche klasse dort aber fehlt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
mfg


----------



## Lyx (13. Dezember 2008)

Statt 20% Bonus zu verschenken sollte Mythic einfach die Server, für die jeweilige Fraktion welche dort mit +30% mehr Bevölkerung regiert, nicht mehr auswählbar machen.
So das auf diesem Server erst wieder "NEUE!" Zerstörungsspieler (oder Ordnung) einen Charakter erstellen können wenn die Bevölkerungszahlen halbwegs in Waage stehen.
Spieler die dort bereits einen Charakter erstellt haben sind davon natürlich nicht betroffen.
Ich denke dadurch werden neue Spieler besser auf die jeweiligen Server geleitet auf denen weniger los.
Nachteil ist natürlich wenn du einen Freund auf deinen Server holen willst.
Er wird dann vllt keinen Char der selben Fraktion dort erstellen können weil die Fraktion gerade übermäßig dominiert.
Aber auch dafür gäbe es eine Lösung ... nämlich einfach Freundschafts-Einladungen.
Damit auch hier keine Betrügereien entstehen kann jeder Spieler nur 3 pro Monat versenden. (zb.)

Nun ja, ich denke aber da der Slayer (weil die Kills für die NPCs schon gezählt werden im Wälzer und bei Einführung des Slayer das ganze auf den Kopf stellen würde , was die Titel angeht) und der Hammerträger (offiziell bestätigt) nun nicht kommen werden und Mythic eine neue Karriere aufstellt wird es sowieso bald jeden zur Ordnung ziehen um die neue Karriere spielen zu wollen. Da sie neu und unbekannt ist. (Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das der Spalta kommen wird auf Destro Seite und die neue noch unbekannte Karriere den Hammerfutzi und den Slayer verdrängen wird)
Von daher müßt ihr wohl einige Monate euch gedulden bis ihr vllt auch endlich mal coole Klassen bekommt.
... und nicht diesen 0815 Brei den es in jedem MMO gibt.
Wundert mich nicht das jeder Destro spielen will wenn man sich mal die stylischen unterschiede anschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Menschen sind langweilig, Hochelfen sind feige und Zwerge sind fett. Also absolut keine Heldenrassen ^^
Chaos ist böse, Dunkelelfen dreckige sardisten, Grünhäute lustig und gemein. Perfekte Mischung um mal aus seinem normalo Leben zu entschwinden.
Aber bin vom Thema abgekommen ... daher endet meine Predigt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. und zu eurem Vorhaben viel Glück natürlich. ;-)


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (13. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch dabei, denn mit ner funktionierenden gilde macht das spiel noch um längen mehr spaß.
über ne pm würde ich mich sehr freuen, bis dahin...


----------



## OldboyX (13. Dezember 2008)

Sehr nette Aktion, viel Glück dabei. Trotzdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das Ungleichgewicht der Kräfte der Hauptgrund ist, warum nur noch so wenige Leute spielen.

Ich weiß viele werden hier widersprechen, aber Ordnung und Zerstörung in Warhammer sind etwas unglücklich designed mMn, da Mythic versucht hat beide Seiten als "düster, grimmig, etc." darzustellen. Ich hätte ganz gern Ordnung gespielt, aber nicht mit den Models. Wieso sollte ich ein pseudo-grimmiger Zwerg sein, wenn ich ein wirklich grimmiger Chaos sein kann? Da hätte ich lieber einen freundlichen, ehrenhaften Zwerg gespielt.


----------



## DerTingel (13. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiß viele werden hier widersprechen, aber Ordnung und Zerstörung in Warhammer sind etwas unglücklich designed mMn, da Mythic versucht hat beide Seiten als "düster, grimmig, etc." darzustellen. Ich hätte ganz gern Ordnung gespielt, aber nicht mit den Models. Wieso sollte ich ein pseudo-grimmiger Zwerg sein, wenn ich ein wirklich grimmiger Chaos sein kann? Da hätte ich lieber einen freundlichen, ehrenhaften Zwerg gespielt.



es ist ja nicht so, dass mythic "warhammer" aus dem boden gestampft hat. es gibt ja vorgaben für die rassen, an die sich mythic halten muss(te). und dass das imperium z.b. nicht wirklich gut und ehrenhaft ist, bestätigt sicher jeder, der sich ein wenig mit der geschichte von warhammer auskennt. 
warhammer verzichtet halt auf dieses typische klischee des absolut guten und des absolut bösen. 
mfg


----------



## Löwenfreund (13. Dezember 2008)

Einfach nur immer so viel Destro/Ordnung auf die Server lassen, das die aktuelle Population jeder Seite max. 10% auseinander liegt. Wenn die Destros nicht mehr reinkommen, werden wohl einige freiwillig die Seiten wechseln oder auch hinwerfen.


----------



## Thurgom (13. Dezember 2008)

Bringt doch alles nix, da man anhand der Spielerzahlen nicht erkennen kann wer AKTIV spielt, wer SELTEN spielt oder wer INAKTIV ist.
Selbst wenn die Zahlen wirklich 50/50% sind, kann es immernoch sein, dass die 50% Destr-Spieler 24/7 spielen und die anderen 50% Casuals sind, die kaum Zeit haben...

Ausserdem geht es bei diese Aktion (denke ich) eher darum, dass viele Destru-Spieler immer mehr den Gedanken haben neu anzufangen (Middenland), auf Order-Seite. Und deswegen soll dieses Gold-Geschenk eher ein Ansporn sein das auch endlich durchzuziehen.


----------



## lambada (13. Dezember 2008)

Dennoch ist die Zerstörung viel viel besser designed. Und das anhand von Chars, Quests, Gebieten, Atmosphäre... Gobbo-Schamane gegen nen Erzmagier? Schwertmeister gegen nen Ork? Auf Carroburg fand ich hat man es zu Beginn deutlich gemerkt. Auf Destro-Seite nur Orks, Auserkorene, Barbaren, Hexenkriegerinnen und dahinter genug Schamanen. Wenn man mal nen IB oder Schwerti auf Orderseite hatte, war das schon mal was, der Rest nur Zaubis, Bogis und paar Heiler die sofort umgeschnetzelt worden sind.

Mythic muss sich einfach vorwerfen lassen, beide Fraktionen nicht gleich cool gemacht zu haben. Und da eines zum anderen kommt werden es auf Seiten der Ordnung aufgrund des Ungleichgewichts nun noch weniger und dadurch noch weniger. Das führt natürlich zu Unlust auf beiden Seiten.

Aber die Probleme von WAR sind ja vielschichtig, leider so sehr, das man nicht nur an einem Rad drehen muss, damit sie verschwinden, es sind zu viele und die drehen sich noch zu langsam...


----------



## Löwenfreund (13. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Bringt doch alles nix, da man anhand der Spielerzahlen nicht erkennen kann wer AKTIV spielt, wer SELTEN spielt oder wer INAKTIV ist.
> Selbst wenn die Zahlen wirklich 50/50% sind, kann es immernoch sein, dass die 50% Destr-Spieler 24/7 spielen und die anderen 50% Casuals sind, die kaum Zeit haben...
> 
> Ausserdem geht es bei diese Aktion (denke ich) eher darum, dass viele Destru-Spieler immer mehr den Gedanken haben neu anzufangen (Middenland), auf Order-Seite. Und deswegen soll dieses Gold-Geschenk eher ein Ansporn sein das auch endlich durchzuziehen.



Nicht die Chars, von mir aus können 2000 Destro Spieler ihren Account drauf haben und nur 200 Ordnung, nur kommen eben dann auch nur max. 220 Destro zeitgleich auf den Server, wenn die 200 Ordnung alle da sind. 
Und von mir aus fängt die Beschränkung eben erst ab 200 Leute an, damit einige auch leveln können. Das wäre zwar nur über die Administration zu lösen, aber das wäre ein Vorschlag um ein Gleichgewicht der Kräfte zu garantieren. die Warteschlange wäre immer auf Destro Seite, rate mal wie lange es dann dauert, bis die wechseln, wenn denen vielleicht sogar ein Seiten-Switch noch angeboten würde.


----------



## DerTingel (13. Dezember 2008)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Nicht die Chars, von mir aus können 2000 Destro Spieler ihren Account drauf haben und nur 200 Ordnung, nur kommen eben dann auch nur max. 220 Destro zeitgleich auf den Server, wenn die 200 Ordnung alle da sind.
> Und von mir aus fängt die Beschränkung eben erst ab 200 Leute an, damit einige auch leveln können. Das wäre zwar nur über die Administration zu lösen, aber das wäre ein Vorschlag um ein Gleichgewicht der Kräfte zu garantieren. die Warteschlange wäre immer auf Destro Seite, rate mal wie lange es dann dauert, bis die wechseln, wenn denen vielleicht sogar ein Seiten-Switch noch angeboten würde.



du vergisst aber, dass kaum ganze gilden zum wechsel zu bewegen wären. ich würde auch nur mit meiner kompletten gilde wechseln, was anderes käme für mich nicht in frage.
und nochmal bei null anzufangen...ganz ehrlich, das muss ich nicht haben. hab einmal rerolled, weil ich auf nem leeren server war, bin jetzt grad lvl 35. das möchte ich nicht wieder aufgeben um nochmal ganz von vorne anzufangen.
und dass es der ordlerseite an style fehlt, kann ich nur unterschreiben. dunkelelfen sehen ja schon komisch aus, aber normale elfen...no comment. menschen sind eben menschen. braucht man also auch nix zu sagen. und die zwerge, ja, die find ich schon recht nett, aber gegen ihre konterklassen kommen sie trotzdem nicht an, ich würde niemals n runenpriester anfangen.
natürlich ist das nur meine meinung, aber anscheinend sehen es viele leute ähnlich. 
und dass nur eine gewisse, an die anzahl der ordler angepasste, anzahl an destro spielern auf die server können, wäre auch ein armutszeugnis und wäre m.e. auch der vollkommen falsche weg. man stelle sich nur mal die presse vor, das wäre ein supergau. sie hätten es von anfang an so machen müssen, dass, sobald ein ungleichgewicht von x% herscht, nurnoch die chars der anderenfraktion erstellt werden kann. 
mfg


----------



## Thelani (13. Dezember 2008)

Welche Klassen, fehlen oft bei Ordnung? Ich glaube ich würd mir sonst mal nen Twink bei Euch machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich find es richtig gut dass sich der te so sehr für den server einsetzt. Ich habe momentan keinen aktiven War Account (montag erst wieder ich hab wieder lust bekommen). der hauptgrund das ich aufgehört habe war eigentlich mehr das mir der maschinist keinen spass gemacht hat ( der ist auch auf middenland ). 
So zurück zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dieser tread ist ein absoluter aufschrei der community (einer von vielen) wenn Mythic das jetzt nicht langsam gerade biegt sehe ich schwarz.

Wenn ihr mich fragt sollte man mindestens 2-3 Wochen nach Weihnachten sich noch gedulden ich denke mal die entwickler warten noch das weihnachtsgeschäft ab bevor sie mit serverzusammenlegungen etc. groß herumhantieren. Sollte dan nichts geschehen dan ist den entwicklern das spiel egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wen schon spieler ingame gold dafür bezahlen dass man auf dem server spielt dan ist es echt ernst


----------



## RoA Legende (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab absichtlich etwas gewartet um erst Reaktionen einzusammeln.

Servermerges

was sollen die bringen die Probleme von Realms wie Middenland auf andere bringen und diese auch noch umkippen lassen.

Das Spielerverhältnis Chaos / Order muss sich auf den Realms ändern das ändert sich aber nicht durch Servermerges.

Mir macht das Spiel verdammt viel Spass aber wir gehen sehendes Augen in eine vorbestimmte Richtung.


Mythics Chance für einen richtigen Wurf wäre das anbieten von Spiegelklassen...

40er Schami mit RR 50 wird ein 40er Erzmagier mit RR 50 Sets werden 1:1 übernommen Rufrang Items auch und wegen ein paar Wolrdrops oder Ringen sollte man nicht kleinlich sein.

Mythics sollte die Rechnung aufmachen 100000 oder mehr Abonenenten zu verlieren wegen diesen Problemen oder einfach eine Balance herstellen was Ihnen langfristig sogar ihnen wohl 100000 oder mehr Abos bringen könnte.

Wir Spieler können nur auf uns die Community setzen das einige Destros die Zeichen erkennen und mithelfen das ein ansich gutes Spiel auch Erfolg hat. Wenn Mythics in diese Richtung nichts unternimmt wird man sehen ob wir alleine es hinbekommen.

Bedenkt von leeren Servern habt ihr Destrospieler auch nichts weil ohne Gegner kein open RvR  und keinen großen PvP Spass.

Ist es wirklich sinnvoll seinen goblin zu spielen nur weil er so schön ist und supertoll auch wenn der Server leer ist als den optisch nicht ganz so feschen orderchar? habt ihr dann noch freude an dem gobo auf einem leeren realm?

Vom Dmg bin ich eh der Meinung das Order da gegenüber Destro einen Vorteil hat.

Auf Mystics warten kann sein das es zu spät ist wenn Sie darauf überhaupt reagieren können/wollen.

mfg

Legende


----------



## Rogar (13. Dezember 2008)

tja legend, ich kann dir leider nur vollkommen zu stimmen. als ich von moot auf middenland gekommen bin ging die ersten tage mal richtig was ab im orvr, aber seit einigen wochen ist es einfach nurnoch armut. ich stehe oft stundenlang vor nem t4 order camp ohne das auch nur 1 spieler raus kommt. weiss gott, wenn ich auf nem anderen server wäre würde ich dein angebot vielleicht annehmen, aber meinen geliebten ork zu löschen ist mir einfach zu viel. eben grade habt ihr drachenwacht versucht die 2te burg zu raiden, wir waren bischen am deffen, da schreit mein mate im ts nurnoch, kommt raus, der zerg ist da, 10sek später waren geschätzt 30 ordler tot und destros reiten den letzten hinterher. und jetzt sag ichs mal

ES MACHT MIR SO EINFACH KEINEN SPASS !!!

schlangenpassage, enclave, faulgallen, das sind die sachen die ich noch machen kann == kopfschuss


ich hatte schon vor den server transfers vor auf zu hören, habe mich nochma überreden lassen, aber bald ist wirklich vorbei.
auf der anderen seite muss ich sagen, die destros sind teilweise so blöde bei uns das sie es nur mit nem zerg schaffen.
bei gleichen verhältnisse würdet ihr uns sowas von weg klatschen.

justmy2cents


----------



## OldboyX (13. Dezember 2008)

Tja, andererseits muss man zugeben, dass viele Leute das bereits vor dem Release prophezeit hatten. Ein Open RVR Spiel mit nur zwei Fraktionen funktioniert auf Dauer wohl schlecht, da es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass eine Seite über kurz oder lang die Oberhand gewinnt und Leute vermehrt zu der Seite wechseln, weil sie doch lieber gewinnen. Mit der Spielmechanik kann man dem auch nicht so einfach entgegenwirken, da massive Restriktionen dazu führen, dass Freunde - Gilden usw. nicht zusammen spielen können u.U.

Nur wenn man 3 oder mehr Fraktionen hätte, gäbe es eine Möglichkeit für die "Underdogs" sich zu verbünden und so kann sich ein Server zumindest teilweise selbstregulieren (in jedem Fall besser als jetzt). Außerdem war es wirklich kein so genialer Schachzug alle "cool design-Races" auf eine Seite zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wh173y (14. Dezember 2008)

den meisten vorrednern kann ich nur zustimmen und mir tuts auch wirklich leid, dass es dises ungleichgewicht gibt.

wenn es dann doch zu orvrs kommt und beide fraktionen annähernd gleich vertreten sind, dann ist das spielerlebnis ein traum, doch das wird immer seltener.
ich wäre für die möglichkeit seinen char auf jeden beliebigen server transferieren zu können.

es ist zwar keine dauerlösung, doch nehme ich an, dass sowohl zerstörung als auch ordnung gerne ausgeglichene orvrs spielen und da gäbe es eben die möglichkeit dazu einen server 50%50 zu füllen. natürlich wird immer ein rest bleiben, aber zumindest für ein teil des problems wäre gesorgt.

ich würds wirklich begrüßen, wenn auf middenland mehr los wäre von der ordnungsseite, wobei ich auch verstehe dass es keinen spaß macht überrollt zu werden. ich habe schonmal auf solland einen pyro gespielt, den ich dann aber aufgegeben habe und ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich die lust habe nochmal von 0 (bzw. 1) anzufangen.


----------



## Magmion (14. Dezember 2008)

WAR steuert langsam aber sicher dem ende zu, dem spiel wird es so ergehn wie AOC.
Vollster server war gerademal mit mittel ausgelastet zur Hauptspielzeit.
Die neuen Klassen sind auch fürn Arsch, nix neues immer das selbe .Da kannste 100000 Gold spenden bringts nix.


----------



## Rogar (14. Dezember 2008)

Magmion schrieb:


> WAR steuert langsam aber sicher dem ende zu, dem spiel wird es so ergehn wie AOC.
> Vollster server war gerademal mit mittel ausgelastet zur Hauptspielzeit.
> Die neuen Klassen sind auch fürn Arsch, nix neues immer das selbe .Da kannste 100000 Gold spenden bringts nix.



man merkt das du einfach nix verstanden hast...

war hat mehr als genug spieler, aber eben auf der falschen seite, die neuen klassen sind auch nicht "fürn arsch" und war mit aoc zu vergleichen is lolig.


----------



## Batzenbaer (14. Dezember 2008)

Magmion schrieb:


> WAR steuert langsam aber sicher dem ende zu, dem spiel wird es so ergehn wie AOC.
> Vollster server war gerademal mit mittel ausgelastet zur Hauptspielzeit.
> Die neuen Klassen sind auch fürn Arsch, nix neues immer das selbe .Da kannste 100000 Gold spenden bringts nix.



Also Dein AoC Vergleich hinkt.Dort war das Problem,dass man mit level 80 einfach nix machen konnte.
Ich war auf nem ORvR Server und was konnte ich machen?Paar Gruppen wipen beim Massenpull ja aber gebracht hats nix.
Ausser den Killcounter gabs ja nix.Instanzen waren alle so verbuggt,dass man da endweder solo den Boss legen konnte
oder überhaupt nicht.
Dann die Hinhaltetaktik,"ja PvP-Patch kommt bald" und das über 3 Monate hinweg.
Von den ganzen Nerfs der Klassen will ich gar nicht erst reden.
Gelinde gesagt,Funcom hat alles getan damit ich nie wieder ein Spiel von ihnen kaufen werde.

Hier ist aber das Problem,dass die Balance zwischen den Reichen nicht stimmt.Es ist auch leider kein DAoC,wo man durch massives CC
ne zahlenmässige Unterlegenheit ausgleichen konnte.
Wenn hier 2 KTs auf 5 treffen,wird in 99% die Seite mit der grösseren Spieleranzahl gewinnen.

Finde die Aktion schon recht deutlich machend,dass dort mal etwas getan werden muss.
Mit ner Siegchance von 1% hätte ich glaub auch keine Lust ins ORvR zu gehen.
RP Spender zu sein,dass müsste ich mir nicht geben.

Wünsche euch das eure Aktion vlt doch paar Interessenten findet.
Meine in DAoC sind auch komplette Gilden zu nem anderen Server gewechselt und haben dort nen anderes Reich angefangen.
Leider muss man aber auch sagen,dass in DAoC die Klassen alle Unique waren,nicht wie hier mit Spiegelklassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mawric (14. Dezember 2008)

Also Ich bin zwar der Meinung das man einen Spieler nicht dazu zwingen kann eine bestimmte fraktion zu wählen, aber dennoch werde ich mich anschliessen und mir mal nen kleinen order char auf middenland machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen Versuch ist es Wert. 

Also cya auf Middenland, 

Gruß

Maw


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Würde auch mal wieder reinschnuppern , aber alleine hab ich keine Lust ^_^_


----------



## Realtec (14. Dezember 2008)

schon wieder bitter das ganze, dass man die leute erst mit geschenken locken muss


----------



## gultis (14. Dezember 2008)

saubere aktion - push


----------



## Abell (14. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur wenn man 3 oder mehr Fraktionen hätte, gäbe es eine Möglichkeit für die "Underdogs" sich zu verbünden und so kann sich ein Server zumindest teilweise selbstregulieren (in jedem Fall besser als jetzt). Außerdem war es wirklich kein so genialer Schachzug alle "cool design-Races" auf eine Seite zu stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Diskussion darüber gabs zu WoW Anfangszeiten auch schon mal, dass es irgendwann Probleme geben könnte wenn das Verhältnis nicht mehr passt. Nur, dass es dort eigentlich "wurscht" ist, da sowieso kein open PvP vorhanden ist oder besser gesagt, dass es absolut keine Auswirkungen auf die Spielwelt hat.

Bei WAR schauts leider anders aus. Eine 3. Fraktion wäre ein interessanter Ansatz, aber wohl etwas zu aufwändig - man hätte die Möglichkeit, dass sich die Spieler zu viel auf einer Seite tummeln vor Release in Betracht ziehen müssen...


----------



## Thelani (14. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Würde auch mal wieder reinschnuppern , aber alleine hab ich keine Lust ^_^_



Wie wärs für alle interessierten, wenn wir alles zusammen ein fixes Datum abmachen und zusammen mal Middenland (un)sicher machen?
Hätte bald mal 2 Wochen ferien, also da würde es mir passen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skazi# (14. Dezember 2008)

also am anfang wurde die boni von 20% für die ordie angesprochen und ich als destro find es bodenlos das ihr nichtmal wert darauf legt ....
immerhin bekommt ihr dadurch in jedem sc viel mehr rufpunkte als die destros und das find ich schon etwas komisch ..
immerhin müsst ihr euch viel weniger anstrengen höhere rufränge zu erlangen was ja im open rvr das wichtigste ist ....
echt unverschämt


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Statt 20% Bonus zu verschenken sollte Mythic einfach die Server, für die jeweilige Fraktion welche dort mit +30% mehr Bevölkerung regiert, nicht mehr auswählbar machen.



Und wenn irgendjemand neu anfängt und mit seinen Freunden die dann dummerweise auf der "falschen" Seite spielen, zusammen sein will hat er Pech gehabt? Schlechte Idee.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Wie wärs für alle interessierten, wenn wir alles zusammen ein fixes Datum abmachen und zusammen mal Middenland (un)sicher machen?
> Hätte bald mal 2 Wochen ferien, also da würde es mir passen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Klar , gerne.. schlag mal was vor ^_^_


----------



## Eteleas (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo Tikume, 

sehr geistreicher Beitrag, vielleicht erst mal über den Tellerrand hinaussehen und feststellen, das dieses Spiel nur Spass machen kann wenn beide Fraktionen eine echte chance gegeneinander haben? 

Aber nee, mir doch egal hauptsache ich kann die tolle hk mit all meinen virtuellen Freunden spielen. 

Zum Thema "cool design races", denke das Thema ist doch sehr subjektiv zu beurteilen, ich persönlich finde die Order durchaus gelungen. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat Mythic mit dem 20% buff schon einiges dafür getan, um die Server auszugleichen, hat den Spielern damit noch die freie Wahl gelassen und gehofft, das sich das ganze selbst reguliert. 

Da es aber scheinbar nicht funktioniert, hoffe ich auch das Mythic etwas dagegen unternimmt, die letzten Updates/Patches kamen mir jedenfalls sehr sinnvoll vor, ich denke das wird einer der nächsten Punkte auf deren ToDo List...


----------



## Ascían (14. Dezember 2008)

skazi# schrieb:


> also am anfang wurde die boni von 20% für die ordie angesprochen und ich als destro find es bodenlos das ihr nichtmal wert darauf legt ....
> immerhin bekommt ihr dadurch in jedem sc viel mehr rufpunkte als die destros und das find ich schon etwas komisch ..
> immerhin müsst ihr euch viel weniger anstrengen höhere rufränge zu erlangen was ja im open rvr das wichtigste ist ....
> echt unverschämt



20% bringt dir nichts, wenn du immer platt gemacht wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (14. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klar , gerne.. schlag mal was vor ^_^_



*Samstag 20.12.08*
_Zeit: 17:00_

Würde mich nur interessieren, was für ne Klasse du spielst. Hab mittlerweile eine lvl 24 Eisenbreche*r* auf Erengrad und bin "Tank" erfahrend.
Aber hätte nichts gegen eine andere Klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich finde die Zwergenfrauen nicht gerade soo toll aussehend. Dagegen passen die Männlichen eher zum Zwerg, mit ihren dicken Bierbäuchen. ^^)

Währe Toll, wenn es ne gute ausgewogene Gruppe werden würde, um schnell voran zu kommen und die PQ`s schnell zu erledigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich auch, um in Schlachtfeldern besser bestehen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2008)

Eteleas schrieb:


> sehr geistreicher Beitrag, vielleicht erst mal über den Tellerrand hinaussehen und feststellen, das dieses Spiel nur Spass machen kann wenn beide Fraktionen eine echte chance gegeneinander haben?
> 
> Aber nee, mir doch egal hauptsache ich kann die tolle hk mit all meinen virtuellen Freunden spielen.



Seltsam, Du spielst ein MMO aber attackierst Leute die gerne mit Ihren Freunden (ob virtuell oder real ist völlig irrelevant hier) zusammenspielen?

Und noch dazu bringst Du kein Argument, sondern flamest nur rum.
Nun gut, daher will ich das mal für dich übernehmen: Man könnte auch über eine Art "Pass" den bestehende Spieler ingame erwerben und weitergeben können die Neuanlage beschränken.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> *Samstag 20.12.08*
> _Zeit: 17:00_






_Hatte vor nen Heiler zu spielen.. bin sonst Schamane und wäre dann denke ich nen Runenpriester.. obwohl ich das Mount so hässlich finde >_<


/Edit : Zeit passt auch perfekt (bis jetzt..) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thelani (14. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man könnte auch über eine Art "Pass" den bestehende Spieler ingame erwerben und weitergeben können die Neuanlage beschränken.



Währe eine gute Sache. Die (Neu)Spieler müssten dann aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen:

Alle kaum besuchten Server closen und alle Chars auf diesen Server auf einen Server transferieren, damit dieser gefüllt wird mit Spielern.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Hatte vor nen Heiler zu spielen.. bin sonst Schamane und wäre dann denke ich nen Runenpriester.. obwohl ich das Mount so hässlich finde >_<
> 
> 
> /Edit : Zeit passt auch perfekt (bis jetzt..)
> ...



Also das Mount macht einfach riesen lärm und verpestet die Umwelt mehr, als die Orks mit ihre Fürzen. Ausserdem, wer kann schon behaupten er hat einen Helikopter auf sich? :-)

Ich würde gern mal den Maschinisten probieren, wenn sich hier keiner freiwillig als Tank meldet. Sonst mime ich auch trotzdem wieder gerne den Krieger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen eine Sigmapriesterin zu spielen. Oder nen Ritter des Sonnenordens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferifear (14. Dezember 2008)

Averland ist ein gut besuchter Server, aber die Ordnung ist dort auch derbe unterlegen. Ich würde sofort meine Zerstörer Chars in Ordnungchars umwandeln wenn dies gehen würde um mehr Gleichgewicht zu schaffen. Es ist halt voll langweilig immer in der Überzahl die Gegner wegzuhauen.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal den Maschinisten probieren, wenn sich hier keiner freiwillig als Tank meldet. Sonst mime ich auch trotzdem wieder gerne den Krieger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Also "Tank&Healer" wären natürlich super :X

Aber mir ist es egal , du sollst ja Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kiyon (14. Dezember 2008)

@ ferifear dann twink doch nen orderchar auf middenland ^^


----------



## siberian (14. Dezember 2008)

Also teilweise ist die Ordnung auch selber schuld am Spielermangel. Ich habe meine Destrochars mal auf Eis gelegt und auf Erengrad und Averland einen Sigmar und Eisenbrecher begonnen, die jetzt auf Lvl 17 und 8 sind. Mein Fazit: Kommunikation auf den Channels gleich Null, viele gildenlose Spieler da es auch keine Gildenwerbung gibt. In den Szenarien auf diesem Level spielt man oft mit einem oder gar keinem Heiler, kaum Tanks, der Rest sind dann DD Klassen, klar die Ordnung braucht auch mehr Feuerzauberer. Siegchancen sind so relativ gering. PQ sind nicht zu machen, RvR alles fest in Destro Hand, so dass der gildenlose Spieler auch seine Chars kaum entwickeln kann. Halte jetzt noch ein wenig durch aber wenn es so weitergeht, reaktiviere ich wieder meine Destro Chars.


----------



## Talibahn (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Respekt von mir für die Aktion und den Willen was zu ändern.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass mir die Situation zumindest auf Averland weniger dramatisch erscheint:
In den Szs sind die Destros zwar häufig besser aber im großen und ganzen schätz ich es mal auf ca 60/40 was das
Kräfteverhältniss angeht.

Im orvr hat sich mit dem Patch echt einiges getan. Schon zur Mittagszeit is da richtig was los. Gestern Abend ging bis 23.30 richtig die Post ab und es wär sicherlich noch länger was los gewesen aber ich wollte dann doch noch bissal Sportstudio schaun....

Ich spiel im Moment nur im Imperium/Chaos rvr und weiß deshalb nicht wies in den anderen Gebieten aussieht, hab allerdings die Vermutung, dass da recht wenig los sein wird.

Trotzdem bin ich bis jetzt voll mit dem Game zufrieden und hoffe, dass sich mehr Spieler finden, die War ne Chance geben und so das Kräfteverhältniss ausgleichen. Das die Betreiber da was tun müssen steht auser Frage. Dann hört hoffentlich auch die schlechte publicity von wegen "Geisterserver, alle nur Destros, lohnt sich eh nicht weils net gescheit funktioniert"

endlich auf. Das schreckt imo auch viele Spieler ab, die meinetwegen lieber bei wow bleiben, da sie den Luxus von 4 Jahren in denen das Game gefixt und aufgebaut wurde nicht aufgeben wollen.

Good Luck for us,


----------



## Chazarug (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Hab mir einen Machi auf Middenland gemacht heiße Amagedon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und spiele den auf 40 und noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also einen mann  mehr habt ihr


----------



## aiSca (14. Dezember 2008)

Chazarug schrieb:


> Hi Hab mir einen Machi auf Middenland gemacht heiße Amagedon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nice !!
Falls du Hilfe oder so brauchst, dann einfach Scarab ansenden.
Dann versuch ich dir so gut ich kann zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyon (14. Dezember 2008)

jojo bin auch bereit neuankömmlingen bzw exildestros^^ zu helfn einfach mal kiyon oder Xadrak anschreibn^^


----------



## Magmion (14. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe war acc lvl 32 feuerzauberer aufm server middenland


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Magmion schrieb:


> verkaufe war acc lvl 32 feuerzauberer aufm server middenland




_Kopf -> Tischplatte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Magmion (14. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kopf -> Tischplatte..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 willste hä hä


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Magmion schrieb:


> willste hä hä



_Ehm.. warte.. lass mich überlegen.. öhm.. Nö._


----------



## RED DEVIL (14. Dezember 2008)

Spiele Destro auf Middenland hoffe aber trotzdem das endlich mehr Ordnungsspieler hier Anheuern.Burgraids mit Win-Garantie schön und gut,aber es würde mehr Spass bringen wenn sich min.zwei volle Raids gegeüberstehen.So wie es jetzt läuft isses kein ORvR sondern eher ein PvE-Raid gegen den Burgherren.Also liebe Ordnung,organisiert euch und bringt auf Middenland neuen Schwung ins Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Krieg ohne Gegner ist kein Krieg mehr...wir wollen Warhammer und nicht Peacehammer


----------



## Magmion (14. Dezember 2008)

finde auch die sollten endlich mal was tun , 1 server würde für alle spieler reichen und selbst der wäre nichtmal voll. 
ich sehe WAR schon auf dem mmorpg Friedhof neben AOC Tabula Rasa usw.


----------



## Piekza (14. Dezember 2008)

Seas @ all...

erst mal super aktion, thumbs up!!!

Spiele auf Middenland nen squiggy und habe "leider" ne geniale gilde gefunden, und jeder der ne super gilde hat wird verstehen, warum ich diese nicht aufgeben will. Mir ist der gedanke aber auch zu wider, als zahlenmässig überlegene Fraktion alles wegzumoschen.
Habe auch viel mehr Spass, wenn wir mal zahlenmässig unterlegen sind, und dennoch ein SFZ (oder Burg) geschickt und mit Taktik verteidigt haben.

Wenn ich mal was angreife oder verteidige und es vielleicht so war, dass bei mir mehr dabei waren als ich gegner hatte, wird mir langsam aber sicher der süsse Sieg durch den bitteren beigeschmack des "Naja, sagen ja alle wir sind immer mehr, da is es leicht zu gewinnen" verdorben, obwohl es vielleicht nicht so war... hmm

aber wie oben schon erwähnt, will ich meine gilde und demnach auch meinen destroychar auf middenland nicht aufgeben... aber:

ich spiele schon lange mit dem gedanken, der Orderseite mal ein bissi den rücken zu stärken und zu weihnachten fangen auch 2 kumpels von mir mit war an. Das heisst zwar 2 neue destroychars auf middelland (sorry, but you understand...) aber gleichzeitig werde wir sicher auf der Order seite auch twinken...

Nun stellt sich mir die frage, welcher oRVR server die 2t-schlechteste Orderpopulation hat (denke durch diese aktion und die ganzen beiträge wird mir klar, das Middenland die schlechteste Orderpopulation hat)? ... könnt ihr mir da tipps geben? Hab schon so viel gelesen von seiten, die die accountzahlen etc. messen können, aber ich brauche euer Gefühl für die jeweiligen server.... wo braucht ihr hilfe bei den Ordlern?

tja, sorry nochmal wegen Middenland, aber ich versuche wenigstens etwas zu tun, auch wenns nicht dieser server sein wird.....

h.a.n.d Piekza
(PS: Und haltet durch, ich hoffe, der fehlende meleeDD auf der Orderseite wird soooo ne coole Klasse [zB.: der Slayer], dass sich der meiner Meinung nach subjektive eindruck der besser designten Klassen auf der Destroyseite ein wenig mehr ausgleicht.)


----------



## Dragonriver (14. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Hi, ich wünsch euch viel Glück, die Ordnung bei Middenland zu retten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


´
Mega lol.....hast du auch nur die geringste ahnung was du da schreibst?

der knaller 2te hdro oh mann was fürn witz 

kümmert euch um euer 2te´s daoc (was mythic schon ohne grund versaut hat)


----------



## EisblockError (14. Dezember 2008)

Das passiert halt mit Spielen die auf RvR ausgelegt sind.
Das habe ich mir schon seid dem start gemacht, ich glaube die Geschichte der vielen destro Spieler ist so:

Ganz früher gab es in WoW viel zu weinge Hordeler, doch dann wurden es immer mehr, vor allem die "Pro`s" die sich als einzige früher getraut haben wurden mehr, dann haben viele die vorher alli waren auch Horde angefangen, jetzt gibt es auf manchen servern auch viel mehr Hordies.
Doch einige Allis haben schon einen 70iger, und wollen nicht neu anfangen.
Doch wenn sie jetzt anfangen WAR zu spielen denken sie sich ( hmm, in WoW war am ende Horde bessser, jetzt bin ich so ein low-bob das ich mich auf die Gewinner-seite schlagen will.
Sobald ein Servr einmal imba is wird es immer schlimmer.
Ausser man macht soleche Aktionen mit mehr xp und geld für order.


----------



## RED DEVIL (14. Dezember 2008)

Nur so zum schauen http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91qi-1-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91qi-2-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91qi-3-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91qi-4-jpg.html 


Das ist nur ein Kriegstrupp.Insgesamt waren es zwei Kriegstrupps und wir hatte leider so gut wie keine Gegenwehr.Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Reo_MC (14. Dezember 2008)

Alle, die Lust haben, auf Middenland zu retten:
Klick mich hart


----------



## RoA Legende (15. Dezember 2008)

@red devil


ihr raidet mit 2 vollen Warbands  im T3 mit lauter 40ern?  oder seh ich den screenshot falsch das ist doch avalon?

den destros muss wirklich langweilig sein.


mfg


legende


----------



## Rogar (15. Dezember 2008)

is doch normal auf middenland, irgendwo muss die rp ja herkommen. leider kriegen wir deutlich weniger rp als ihr, auch wenn ihr nur sz spielt. rufrang 37 und es geht kaum vorran


----------



## RoA Legende (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

dann reroll doch bevor du weiter T3 raiden musst gegen NPCs und Lvl 25 Orderspieler.

Wenn ich graue T3 Mobs raiden /farmen müsste würd ich glaub ich sofort das Game aufhören.

@rufrang 37

Das ist mein Eisenbrecher auch und den spiel ich schon fast 2 Monate nimmer.

Überlegt mal das was ihr jetzt kurzfristig verliert ist wenig für das was ihr langfristig gewinnt an rp da immer alles angreifbar ist immer Gegner im Open rvr vorhanden sind und ihr müsst keine grauen Wachen mehr killen... 
Wir haben Servertransfer Spieler von Moot/Stirland in der Gilde, welche auf Ihren toten Realms nur RR 20 rum hatten selbst diese sind bei Spielzeit von 2-3 Abende pro Woche jetzt in der Gilde schon Rufrang 40 sprich nach 6-7 richtigen RvR Abende.

Ich bin RR mit meinem Brightwizard und habe von gestern auf dem relativ hohen RR in der Zeit von 20.00 Uhr bis 01.00   etwas über 30000 Rufpunkte gemacht und dies ohne stupides Bo oder Keep im T3 grinden. Wir hatten in der Regel immer Aktion bis auf ein paar CooldownPhasen.

mfg


Legende


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (15. Dezember 2008)

Eine Nette Aktion ... gefällt mir.

Dennoch müssen für das Gleichgewicht beide Seite agieren.
Ich geb zu ich spiele War erst seit knapp einer Woche, hab weder Ahnung über den T4 Content noch über andere Dinge 

(kleine Anmerkung... falls eine nette Ordergilde auf Middenland noch verstärkung sucht ... bin Ritter des Sonnenorderns Lvl 11... einfach PM an mich)

dennoch hab ich gestern die erste bittere oRvR erfahrung mit der Zerstörung machen müssen. Gegen 20 Uhr war im T1 des Imperiums schön was los, wurden aufrufe gemacht, dass im oRvR Gebiet ein paar Destros unterwegs waren. Es wurde ein Kriegstrupp gebildet und es ging munter zur Sache, war richtig angenehm und hat auch Fun gemacht. Die Leute waren meist im Levelbereich zwischen 8 und 13. Dann ab 21 Uhr, als sich scheinbar auf Destroseite rumgesprochen hatte, dass etwas geht, tauchten plötzlich mehrere 20er beim Gegner auf.
Da kann man sich vorstellen, wie viel Spaß man dann noch hatte aus dem Camp zu gehen, wenn man keine 3 Schritte später im Dreck lag, weil selbst der Kriegstrupp nur mit Mühe gegen die hochleveligen ankam. Kurzum verließen viele den Kriegstrupp, weil man schon im Lowgebiet einsehen musste "das bringt heute nichts mehr".

Seid ihr Destros wirklich so sehr auf jeden Orderkill angewiesen, dass im im unteren T Bereich den aufkommenden RvR Spaß niedermachen müsst?
Neben der Goldaktion könnte man doch auch mal auf Destroseite ne Aktion machen "Lasst die Order bis Punkt XY mal in Frieden". Dann nehmen die Ziele ein, spielen im unteren T Bereich gegen Levelgleiche und vielleicht kommen dann auch wieder mehr ins RvR raus, wenn sie sehen... Ok ... ab und an geht doch mal was.

MfG
Lift


----------



## Icekiss (15. Dezember 2008)

*ja, ja ..  da gibt es ein nettes Sprichwort "In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen"* Dazu die Erklärung im Internet:
*"In einer Notsituation tut man Dinge, die man sonst nicht tun würde; Wenn es denn überhaupt nicht anders geht, dann sollte man es tun" 
*
So handeln denn wohl auch die Destrospieler bei Euch auf dem Server - kaum wittern sie "RR-Futter" sind sie auch bereit Niederstufige zu plätten.
Natürlich kein schönes Erlebnis für die so unterlegenen Spieler, die sich dann verständlicher Weise wie RR-Futter vorkommen müssen.


----------



## Rogar (15. Dezember 2008)

ich kille eig nix mehr unter lvl 30, bringt eh alles nur 1 rufpunkt, ging eig eher um die burg rp und die von den flaggenpunkten.

bis lvl 34 geben glaube alle order so um 1 ruf etwa.. deshalb kannste bg uch vergessen, lowlvl order zergen mich tot und wnen ich mal 3 stk auf einma weg mosche krieg ich 3 rp... und da isses egal ob bg oder orvr, werden ja auf 36 angehoben....


und nein, ich wechsel sicher nicht wegen ruf zu order, ich bin ork aus überzeugung. und das schon vor der closed beta


----------



## Neduras79 (15. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt lese ich seit Jahren hier im Forum rum und muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben^^

Find die Aktion auch nett wobei ich es eigentlich schade finde das es sowas überhaupt braucht!

Nun mal zu meinen (nicht so großen) Erfahrungen!

Ich spiele seit paar Wochen (eher casual) mit nem RL Kumpel auf dem Server Averland
Da wir früher schon viel PVP gespielt haben in WOW (wenn man es PVP nennen kann) und AOC wollten wir natürlich wieder als Team an den Start gehen.

Zuerst war der Gedanke natürlich auch zum Chaos zu gehen, da sie "leider" das schönere und stimmigere Aussehen haben und wir immer (Horde..das Böse:-) gespielt haben!
Aber nach genauerm überlegen haben wir uns doch für die Ordnung entschieden.

War schon früher so das wir uns bei WOW extra Hordechars gemacht haben, weil für uns das Unterzahl PVP immer die beste Lösung für dauerhaften Spaß war.
Es war komischer Weise immer so das auf der "unterlegenen" Seite eher die älteren Leute spielen und der Zusammenhalt viel größer war!
Aber das ist eher ein subjektiver Grund!

Der größte Grund liegt aber bei uns auf der Hand:
Wenn alles vom Chaos übernommen ist kann man es als Destro natürlich nicht mehr einnehmen... 
und da wir als "alte Männer" nicht so viel Zeit zum spielen haben, wollen wir Aktion haben wenn wir online kommen!

Wie gesagt spielen jetzt seit paar Wochen und haben großen Spaß dabei!
Haben uns nen Weißen Löwen und nen Sigmar gemacht und rubbeln durchs RVR.
Wir sind zwar erst LV 21..also im T3 am questen und im T2 am PVP machen, aber es war bis jetzt (Abends) immer was los!

Gestern sind wir ab ca. 15 Uhr mit nem kompletten Zug durch die T2 Gebiete gelaufen und haben 5 Burgen erobert und min. 2 gedeft!
Für alle Itemgeilen unter euch :-).... hab von den Bossen leider nix bekommen, aber dafür in allen 3 Rufgebieten min. 1 episches Item bekommen!
Naja und das geht halt nur wenn man auch was zum Angreifen und Defen hat!
Natürlich merkt man auch bei uns die Überzahl der Destros, aber bis jetzt hat es am Spaß nix geändert! Dann geht man halt wo anders ne Burg raiden..hat ja freie Auswahl als Ordler :-)

Averland ist der vollste OpenRVR Server mit ner leichten Unterzahl der Ordnung (glaub so 200 chars rum)
Ich weiß nicht wie es im T4 aussieht, aber im T2 haben wir haufenweise Spaß.

Also würde mich freuen wenn noch paar Leute auf Averland anfangen würden!
Es formiert sich grad ne super Midlevel Ordnungsfront und ich freu mich drauf wenn wir alle 40 sind und dem Chaos mal bissal die Stirn bieten können!

mfg Neduras (Averland)

p.s. sorry das ich bissal für Averland Werbung mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (15. Dezember 2008)

*Original Zitat Buffed Moderator:

Buffed ist keine Partner-, Tausch- oder Handelsbörse. Danke *

(und dieser Tausch- und Handelsthread bleibt offen?)


----------



## Katalmacht (15. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> *Original Zitat Buffed Moderator:
> 
> Buffed ist keine Partner-, Tausch- oder Handelsbörse. Danke *
> 
> (und dieser Tausch- und Handelsthread bleibt offen?)



Red keinen solchen Stuss!

@Topic:

Es ist langsam einfach unlustig wenn wir täglich verschiedenste T3 Keeps angreifen mit meistens 1er manchmal 2 Warbands wo alle so im Level 20 - 31 sind und 15 Minuten später kommen 10 - 20 40er und nochmal soviele 30 -40er^^. Aber es macht uns Ordis sicher mehr Spass als den 40igern...
Und ich denke irgendwan wirds dan mal besser es kommen grade eingie nach bei uns die halt noch 40ig werden müssen.


----------



## Jemand2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja, des nervt echt übel. Ich hab damals mit vielen guten Freunden, die sich schon seid jahren fast immer gemeinsam durch die Welten solcher Spiele geschlagen hat, auf Solland angefangen. Bis lvl 25 durchgehalten. Dann war dort nix mehr los. Entschluss: Auf Middenland nen neue Gilde gründen. Ich ahb neuen Schami angefangen. Der is jetzt lvl 29.

Und so leid es mir tut. Es macht einfach keinen Spass dort. Immer ist alles Rot. Und wenn sich mal ein armer kleiner KT der Ordler erdreistet eine Burg zu erobern, stürtzen sich sofort Unmengen Destros über die blaue Burg. Wo ist da die Herrausforderung? Richtig, Null. 
Ich kann die Ordler verstehen. Ich würd mich auch ned abfarmen lassen. Ich hab manchmal schon Schuldgefühle einen Ordler auf Middenland im 1 vs 1 umzutreten. Nicht das ihm das die letzten 15 min schon 8 mal passiert ist und er seinen Char total gefrustet löscht. Und das die Destros in T3 rumhängen is auch klar. Sie nutzen halt alles, wenn mal was los ist. Schön ist das sicher ned. 

Ich wollte damals auf Middenland Ordnung anfangen. Tja, was macht man wenn die meisten der Gilde wieder Destro spielen möchte? Genau...auch wieder Destro. 
Ich mag meine Gilde echt gern und unterstütze wo es geht. Aber was soll ich sagen. Ich hab schon wieder neu angefangen. Das 3. mal. Aber auf Averland und Ordnung. Ich spiel da jetzt meinen 17er Runenpriester und hab noch nen 16er Hexenjäger dort (Noch Gildenlos, Heiler will ja niemand^^). Sollte eigendlich für nebenher sein. Ich erwisch mich aber im Moment nur noch mit den Chars on. Es geht eigendlich immer was dort und es ist fast ausgeglichen. Noch.

Naja...wegen der fraglichen Server Politik hab ich nun 29er Schami, 26er Hexenkriegerin, 17er Runenprieser und 16er Hexenjäger und nix richtig. Langsam hab ich keinen Bock immer irgendwo neu anzufangen.

Schade eigendlich. Aber so kann und will ich auch ned Destro spielen auf Middenland. Ich finde die Aktion sehr gut. Erst wenn wir Destros die Ordler nicht mehr Hoffnungslos überrennen...dann denke ich, werde ich mal wieder ernsthaft dort einloggen.


----------



## Neduras79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Find es gut das auch die Destros verstehen, das es keinen Spaß bringt nur immer drauf zu warten bis sich mal ne Burg blau färbt und dann mit 2 Zügen dem ganzen Treiben in 5 Min. ein Ende bereitet!

Naja gestern war es auf Averland (T2) ein nettes Hin und Her!

FOR THE ORDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (15. Dezember 2008)

@ Jemand2

Ich versteh dein Problem aber ich weiss das es viele Leute und Gilden mit dem 
Problem gibt und verstehe nicht wieso man immer unbedingt Destro bleiben muss, ich war anfangs auch nur Destro aber mir macht WAR erst richtig Spass seid ich auf Order gewechselt bin.
Es müssten einfach mehr dazu bereit sein auf Order zu wechseln, obwoll ich es natürluich verstehed as wen man schon High LVL Chars auf Destro hatt nicht jeder die Zeit und Lust hatt das ganze nochmal zu machen.


----------



## Jemand2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Find es gut das auch die Destros verstehen, das es keinen Spaß bringt nur immer drauf zu warten bis sich mal ne Burg blau färbt und dann mit 2 Zügen dem ganzen Treiben in 5 Min. ein Ende bereitet!
> 
> Naja gestern war es auf Averland (T2) ein nettes Hin und Her!
> 
> ...



Jop, gestern war gut, war auch kurz dabei


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Find es gut das auch die Destros verstehen, das es keinen Spaß bringt nur immer drauf zu warten bis sich mal ne Burg blau färbt und dann mit 2 Zügen dem ganzen Treiben in 5 Min. ein Ende bereitet!
> 
> Naja gestern war es auf Averland (T2) ein nettes Hin und Her!
> 
> ...


Ein nettes Hin und Her ist für dich die anderen platt machen?
Ihr habt uns fast schon gefarmt *g*
Aber auch nur weil die anderen in meinem Team alle inkompetent waren.
Deswegen wechsel ich auch zu Order.


----------



## Imbageif (15. Dezember 2008)

also zu dem Vorwurf viele spielen die "dunklen" rasse, aufgrund der WoW erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Ich bin Hordler der ersten stunde und das nicht weil wir (anscheinend) die "Gewinnerseite" sind, sondern aus überzeugung. Ich würde auch noch horde zocken wenn die der ally auf jedem server unterlegen wär. Würde ich WAR zocken (was ich nicht tue) würde ich zu 90% auch wieder eine dunkle Rasse nehmen, aber ohne mich vorher zu informieren wer auf welchem server die nase vorn hat und wo wir möglichst viel überlegen sind. Also verallgemeinern kann man das auf keinen fall


----------



## Tannenbernie (15. Dezember 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum Mythic da nicht entsprechend reagiert? Ich mein, was soll 20% EXP Bonus, die interessieren doch niemand...wenn du einen  neuen 40er erschaffen musst dauert es doch immer noch ewig.

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte ein XP- und Ruf- Bonus von wenigestens 300% für deutlich unterlegene Seiten gewährt werden. Bei so einem Anreiz würde ich persönlich es mir auch nochmal überlegen, doch noch mal den Ordler anzustarten. Und Mythic würde doch nix dabei verlieren, es würde nix kosten und im schlimmsten Fall doch nicht genug wirken. Aber im besten Fall das Problem lösen.


----------



## Rogar (15. Dezember 2008)

kannst du mir mal erzählen wozu man nen ruf bonus braucht?!?!

die seite aus zu gleichen indem man sie imbalanced macht kann nicht sinn der sache sein.

exp bonus verstehe ich voll und dann, dafür würd ich vielleicht sogar nen 2ten acc kaufen um middenland order zu spielen, aber der ruf bonus is einfach nur ne verarsche für jeden destro.

die order sind jetzt schon im schnitt 10-15 rufränge höher destro auf jdem server, irgendwo is auchma schluss, ich muss noch monate spieln um die rufrang 40+ set items an ziehen zu können, bevor ich rufrang 44 für mein item hab is der erste order warscheinlich rufrang 80, wenn man davon aus geht das die jetzt schon gen rufrang 70 gehen.


----------



## Neduras79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ein nettes Hin und Her ist für dich die anderen platt machen?
> Ihr habt uns fast schon gefarmt *g*
> Aber auch nur weil die anderen in meinem Team alle inkompetent waren.
> Deswegen wechsel ich auch zu Order.



Na dann willkommen bei der Ordnung :-)

Ne meinte nicht abfarmen :-)
War echt super wie wir zusammen gespielt haben, aber sind auch einmal in so ne böse Falle der Destros gelaufen!
Hat so Spaß gemacht...

Ramme aufgestellt... Halbes Tor kaputt und plötzlich kommen 20 Chaoten aus der Burg und klatschen uns weg! War so nice...




Imbageif schrieb:


> also zu dem Vorwurf viele spielen die "dunklen" rasse, aufgrund der WoW erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Ich bin Hordler der ersten stunde und das nicht weil wir (anscheinend) die "Gewinnerseite" sind, sondern aus überzeugung. Ich würde auch noch horde zocken wenn die der ally auf jedem server unterlegen wär. Würde ich WAR zocken (was ich nicht tue) würde ich zu 90% auch wieder eine dunkle Rasse nehmen, aber ohne mich vorher zu informieren wer auf welchem server die nase vorn hat und wo wir möglichst viel überlegen sind. Also verallgemeinern kann man das auf keinen fall



Ja das verstehe ich schon...wenn man aus Überzeugung Chaos/Horde spielen will macht man das halt... aber ich will Spaß am Spiel haben egal mit welcher Rasse! Ich kann mich mit beiden Seiten identifizieren!
Als es in WOW noch kein Realmübergreifendes BG gab war es nur noch scheiße als Alli... Drum haben wir uns nen Hordler gemacht und siehe da die Bg´s gehen auch im 5 min. Takt auf!
Naja und in WAR ist das auch unser Antrieb..ich will kämpfen und nicht in der Stadt rumstehn und meinen schönen Char begutachten! 

in dem Sinne


----------



## Tannenbernie (15. Dezember 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal erzählen wozu man nen ruf bonus braucht?!?!
> 
> die seite aus zu gleichen indem man sie imbalanced macht kann nicht sinn der sache sein.



Naja, wenn du wirklich 300% XP-Bonus bekommen würdest, dann lvlst du entsprechend sehr schnell, würdest also in einem Standard-Szenario mal eben 40k XP bekommen. Da hättest du also keine Chance, deinen Ruf auf sinnvollem Level zu halten, der würde viel zu weit hinterher kriechen. Von da her müsste der Bonus sowohl auf XP als auch Ruf gehen, aber eben nur bis lvl39. Ab lvl40 müsste natürlich wieder Ende damit sein, denn da ist Ordnung meist eh im Vorteil wie du ja schon ansprichst.


----------



## Neduras79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal erzählen wozu man nen ruf bonus braucht?!?!
> 
> die seite aus zu gleichen indem man sie imbalanced macht kann nicht sinn der sache sein.
> 
> ...



Ja aber ist der Rufzuwachs für die Destros nicht auch bei +15% wenn sie die Basen/Burgen immer halten!?!?
Was ja auf den meisten Servern so ist...auch auf Averland
Nervt mich auch das es so viele Destros gibt und wir nie in den Genuss des +15% Bonus kommen!

Und auf Averland gibt es für keine Fraktion nen Bonus!
Also ist das doch auf Servern mit starker Order Unterzahl ok!?!?!

Obwohl ich nicht glaub das der Bonus für die Unterzahl Fraktion viel zum Ausgleich beiträgt!
Denke sie hätten die Ordnung.... entweder viel Böser oder wirklich "Gut" machen sollen!
Ist halt alles eine Frage des Geschmacks!
Ich find sie zu brav..auch die Ordnung kann übel aussehen! Hab mir schon den hässlichsten Elfen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (15. Dezember 2008)

so meld ich michh auch mal zu wort.
schlicht gesagt: ich mach mit kein drumherum palaver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ich würd euch den heiler machen, am liebsten erzmagier.
guß pirmin
(bevor mich wer flamt: nein ich habe gerade keine lust auf groß/kleinschreibung).


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Schau mal im "Neustart-Thread" im Gildenforum vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## RED DEVIL (15. Dezember 2008)

RoA schrieb:


> @red devil
> 
> 
> ihr raidet mit 2 vollen Warbands  im T3 mit lauter 40ern?  oder seh ich den screenshot falsch das ist doch avalon?
> ...



Nee nee,war ne bunte Levelmischung,meist im Bereich 22-35 und ja das war Avalorn und Saphery.Was die Langeweile betrifft hast du vollkommen Recht,wär besser gegen einen gleichwertigen Ordnung-Raid zu zergen.


----------



## Kaithin (15. Dezember 2008)

PN an mich hab da ne intressante möglichkeit entdeckt....

MFG Kaithin


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

Kaithin schrieb:


> PN an mich hab da ne intressante möglichkeit entdeckt....
> 
> MFG Kaithin



_Für was? Und wofür ne PM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kaithin (15. Dezember 2008)

naja zu dem Thema und was hier geschrieben wird und eine PN vom autor denk.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Ahja , gut.. hats jemand verstanden? :/
_


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Nööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Dezember 2008)

sagt mal bescheid, wo ihr rumrennt, dann können wir euch abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein scherz.
ich hoffe mal, dass diese aktion hier ein erfolg wird. im moment geht im t4 gebiet zwar schon gut was ab, aber es könnte noch mehr sein. man ist als destro immernoch drauf angewiesen, zu reagieren. die ordler können agieren, sich aussuchen wo sie angreifen. wir rennen euch nur hinterher und räumen alles wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 krieg findet maximal in 2 zonen gleichzeitig statt. 
und da ich ja schonmal mit meiner prognose richtig lag, dass auf middenland die erste hauptstadt fällt, wage ich noch eine weitere. sobald die anzahl der ordler annähernd an die anzahl der destros kommt, werdet ihr uns erstmal überrennen. 
die begründung für meine theorie ist ganz einfach. die destros kommunizieren schon miteinander, aber ich glaube einfach, dass der zusammenhalt der ordler um einiges stärker ist, da sich der harte kern viel besser kennt. das wird euch dann einen vorteil verschaffen.
naja, ich freue mich auch drauf, wenn einige ordler mal eins auf die nase bekommen, dann verschwinden vielleicht so sprüche wie "im moment kommen wir nicht in die burg rein...lasst später wiederkommen, wenn die deffer weg sind". 
für mich sind solche aussagen unverständlich. ich freue mich, wenn man mal in einer burg gegen mehr als nur die npc´s kämpft. gestern haben wir glaub ich etwa 2std um eine burg gekämpft, bis wir sie endlich eingenommen haben. klar, die belohnungen(säcke) sind n netter bonus, aber das spaßige ist doch der kampf drumherum. 
mfg


----------



## Rogar (16. Dezember 2008)

wo zum geier hat die order gestern die ganzen tanks her um den eingang zu blockieren. das war ja nen ding der unmöglichkeit da rein zu kommen als es noch halbwegs gleiche verhältnisse waren. auf jeden fall mal sehr nice und war wirklich lustig... bis das tor wieder zu ging, dann is mir als BO doch so langsam langweilig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die rammen plätze vor dem tor müsstn mal bissi mehr aushalten, 2 sek fo´kus und down, so fix kannste nix aufstellen.
egal auf jden fall weiter so. 1:0 für die ordnung


----------



## joekay (16. Dezember 2008)

Auf Ehrengrad hab ich gestern schön geguckt als 1 1/2 WB der Destros, die lose unterwegs waren von 2 WB der Ordis, die als Traube unterwegs waren im T2 auseinandergenommen wurde. Von wegen Unterzahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (16. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Auf Ehrengrad hab ich gestern schön geguckt als 1 1/2 WB der Destros, die lose unterwegs waren von 2 WB der Ordis, die als Traube unterwegs waren im T2 auseinandergenommen wurde. Von wegen Unterzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht hier ja auch um Middenland. Obwohl ich persönlich auch wenig davon halte gezielt Spieler von anderen Servern mit Belohnungen zu locken, und damit noch das sowieso auch auf anderen Servern nicht vorhandene Gleichgewicht noch mehr schädigt anstatt selbst zu transen oder einen Neuanfang zu wagen.
Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich lobe mir das Engagemant des TE´s und anderer Leute hier, nur find ich die Absichten etwas "komisch".

Sry 4 OT


----------



## RED DEVIL (16. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht wär es das beste Averland und Middenland zusammenzulegen,dann sollte ein Server entstehen der genug Spieler auf  beiden Seiten hat.


----------



## Neduras79 (16. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Auf Ehrengrad hab ich gestern schön geguckt als 1 1/2 WB der Destros, die lose unterwegs waren von 2 WB der Ordis, die als Traube unterwegs waren im T2 auseinandergenommen wurde. Von wegen Unterzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja war gestern auf Averland auch genial...
Das erste mal das wir als Ordler mal in der Überzahl waren und den Chaoten richtig eins auf die Nase gegeben haben!
Im T2 war alles in blau gefärbt!

Sind gestern mit 1,5 WB losgezogen und haben uns sogar nachm Servercrash wieder zusammengefunden!
War ein echt spaßiger Abend!

Grüße von Averland


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

wünsche dir viel glück und erfolg bei deiner aktion, jedoch weiss ich nicht ob sie klappt, middenland ist schon ein sehr leerer server, bin selber gewechselt.
ich hoffe mal bald würd es charakter transfers geben.


----------



## aiSca (16. Dezember 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> wünsche dir viel glück und erfolg bei deiner aktion, jedoch weiss ich nicht ob sie klappt, middenland ist schon ein sehr leerer server, bin selber gewechselt.
> ich hoffe mal bald würd es charakter transfers geben.




Sehr leer ? Würde sagen leicht übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 2-3 Order wb + 6 Destros WB laufen fast immer abends rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nur im t4
es geht eher um die ratio als die menge der spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch zu 2 post da drüber das man dann das Verhältnis auf anderen Servern zerstören würde....Nein eben nicht!
Da wird damit versuchen Destros Spieler anzusprechen und dadurch auf beiden Server eher ein 50% 50% Verhältnis entstehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmnot (16. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden. Ich hab das Thema seit Anfang verfolgt und finde es genial dass sich die community eines Servers so dafür einsetzt um dem Ungleichgewicht entgegen zuwirken. Ich selbst spiele leider noch kein WAR, aber ab Freitag hab ich wieder Zeit und darf mal wieder längere Zeit zu Hause sein und dann wartet hoffentlich auch schon ein Päckchen mit WAR auf mich. 
Was mich jetzt als Neuling der sich mit dem Thema Warhammer an sich und oberflächlich mit Warhammer online auskennt auftut ist: Was wird nun eigentlich auf der Ordnungsseite an Klassen gebraucht ? Das kommt meiner Meinung nach schlecht raus und macht vor allen Neueinsteigern die Wahl recht schwierig. 
Ist es generell so dass manche Klassen unterbesetzt sind ? Oder gibts da zwischen den Servern unterschiede ?  
Wie ist die Tanksituation ? Hat das Eisen und Stahl Event auf Orderseite zu einem rapiden Anstieg an Tanks geführt ?
Oder was ich im hier Thread hoffentlich richtig raus gehört habe, werden NahkampfDDler gebraucht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fragen über Fragen...
Falls mir jemand eine Einschätzung für Middenland geben könnte (per pm vielleicht) wäre das spitze, da ich mich gerne mit auf Middenland niederlassen würde.
Also über eine Info würde ich mich freuen und die Aktion schön weitertreiben. Eventuell wirds ein gutes Beispiel für andere Server mit dem selben Problem und hilft die Zeit zu überbrücken bis von der Entwicklerseite eine Lösung gefunden/umgesetzt wird.

In dem Sinne ...ihr schafft das !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auf die schnelle einfach Tanks und Heiler sagen...

Mir fällt einfach auf das ich andauern nen Chaoten Tank am Sack hab der nicht down geht weil er geheilt wird :-)
So sollte es auch mehr bei den Ordlern sein find ich!


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Also für alle die noch Interessiert sind am Samstag um 17:00 , falls ihr eine Kontacktperson such , sucht nach Mierred .


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Um Thazdingos´s Post zu erweitern :  Klick mich! _


----------



## Cosipa (17. Dezember 2008)

Interessante Sache,

Ich überlege auch stark meinen 38er Zauberer aufzugeben und mir auf Seiten der Ordnung einen Feuermagier zu erstellen.
Einziges Problem wäre das ich meinen Zauberer löschen müsste, da ich schon auf Middenland spiele.
aber so kann das wirklich nicht weiter gehen. Die Szenarios brauchen ewig bis sie mal starten und open RvR wird die Ordnung 
früher oder später überrannt.
Das was mich noch ein wenig abschreckt den Zauberer zu löschen ist der Endkontent. Bis ich 40 bin, gibt es feste Stammgruppen und
um an die benötigten Items zu kommen wird es schwierig werden.
Ich will keine Zusicherung für Stammgruppen, eher nur eine kleine Aufmunterung die mir meine Entscheidung ein wenig einfacher machen würde
Wie sieht es mit Unterstützung der Ordnungsgilden auf Middenland aus?.
Eine vernünftige Gilde muss ja auch noch gefunden werden und meine Ansprüche sind nicht grade gering.

Hmm wirklich nicht ein einfach


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Ich kann nur nochmal auf den Post über dir verweisen , sind zZ. dabei neu Anzufangen und werden auch gleich nach dem Start eine Gilde eröffnen und und und.. kannst ja mal den die bisherige "Aufstellung" ansehen , sind nicht sonderlich viel , aber ich denke das wird noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Neduras79 (17. Dezember 2008)

Cosipa schrieb:


> Interessante Sache,
> 
> Ich überlege auch stark meinen 38er Zauberer aufzugeben und mir auf Seiten der Ordnung einen Feuermagier zu erstellen.
> Einziges Problem wäre das ich meinen Zauberer löschen müsste, da ich schon auf Middenland spiele.
> ...



AVERLAND :-)

dann kannst deinen Char behalten und uns unterstützen...

For The Order


----------



## Ascían (17. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> AVERLAND :-)
> 
> dann kannst deinen Char behalten und uns unterstützen...
> 
> For The Order



Auf Averland ists doch ausgeglichen, lieber auf Middenland rerollen, da gibts mehr Feinde.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Kann nochmal auf den Post von mir verweisen ^_^

Über Cosipa´s Post.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Areson (17. Dezember 2008)

Tja die Destros sägen sich ihren eigenen Ast ab auf dem sie sitzen. Aber Hauptsache der Char hat Style und sieht so schön böse aus. Aber ihr merkt nicht, das ihr coolen Destros das Spiel zur Sau macht. Naja viel Spaß beim PvE.


----------



## RED DEVIL (17. Dezember 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Tja die Destros sägen sich ihren eigenen Ast ab auf dem sie sitzen. Aber Hauptsache der Char hat Style und sieht so schön böse aus. Aber ihr merkt nicht, das ihr coolen Destros das Spiel zur Sau macht. Naja viel Spaß beim PvE.



Das ist ja mal ne Aussage mit Niveau .Glaubst du wirklich jemand spielt Destro wegen dem Style ?Ist auch egal,Fakt ist das etwas passieren muss damit auch wir (Stylischen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Destros mit mehr herrausfordernden Aufgaben konfrontiert werden.Ich werd allerdings nen Teufel tun und meine HK löschen und dafür nen Hexenjäger anfangen,ich mag die alte Schnetzelschlampe eben^^.Als  Alternative wär vielleicht ein Erstellungsstopp für Destrochar's auf einen Zeitraum von 2-3 Wochen denkbar.Eventuell auch 100% Ruf+EP auf die ersten 20 Level für Ordnungsspieler.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne Aussage mit Niveau .Glaubst du wirklich jemand spielt Destro wegen dem Style ?



Ähm...JA! Das denk ich auch! 
Sicher spielen ca. 50% der Spieler nen Char wegen dem Aussehen. In einem MMo will man sich mit seinem Char identifizieren können und das geht halt einfacher wenn er einem gefällt und "böse, gefährlich usw" aussieht! 
Besonders bei Leuten die etwas Jünger sind.

Bei WOW war es ähnlich! Nur da haben alle Alli gespielt... Weil die Chars einfach schöner waren... viele wollten keine Kuh oder nen blauen Troll spielen.

Ich klammer mal Hardcorefans aus weil ich selber Leute kenne die ihren blauen Troll lieben :-)

Also was ich damit sagen will:
Natürlich spielen viele Leute nen Char wegen des Aussehens und daher kommt auch das Ungleichgewicht.
Ich finde sie hätten die Ordnung auch schön böse machen sollen..was sie in WAR definitiv auch ist!
Gibt ja eigentlich keine Gute oder Böse Seite!
Sind alle böse und es ist Krieg....

p.s. glaub es wäre im Sinne beider Seiten (Chaoten/Ordler) wenn sie mal ihre LV 30er heimschicken würden die im T2 die LV 20er ohne sinn abfarmen! Glaub dann hätten beide Seiten mehr Spaß!

Mfg Neduras


----------

